# Why do you want a baby?



## tuesday_

Whenever we talk about TTC my OH and I always go through the "Why do/don't you want a baby"... and I find it really difficult to answer sometimes.

So, why do you want a baby?


----------



## nickibrum

I think its actually hard to explain why you want one: evolution is set up so we natutally want to procreate. 

but for me, its about having someone that is just you and just your OH, the person who means so much to you. I want that little bundle that is just ours and no one elses. I want to be able to teach the alphabet and numbers, how to play with animals, how to ride a bike, how to write or paint.


----------



## theapple9

-


----------



## BeeLT

I agree with nickibrum. It's hard to put into words sometimes. I know I feel the pull in my heart. I want the joy and excitement of TTC, to feel the baby growing inside of me, to birth the baby, to hold the new born on my chest, to bond with the baby, to watch my little bumblebee(s) grow into a toddler, a youngster, a teen, an adult, and a parent. I want to teach them everything I know. I want to share my experiences with them. I want a little version of me & DH. Because I want to go camping with a big old bump. Because I want to camp with my LO. Because I want to cook a big meal and have my family eat it all and love every bite. Because I want to teach the LO how to cook. Because I was made to be a mom. Because DH will be the best dad ever. Because we want to give our parents a grandbaby and my grandparents a great grandbaby. I want to share all this love inside of me. I know it doesn't take love to make a baby, but for DH & I a baby would be the symbol of our love.


----------



## Goldfish

I agree with all of the above!! I want to have a little person who's a combination of me and DH, who I can shower with love :) I'm naturally very maternal and have imagined myself as a mum since I was a little girl!


----------



## gaiagirl

Great question! I am also so happy to read that other people also feel like they can't pinpoint it :flower:

I have asked my DH so many times why he wants a baby. Not because I don't, just because I want to know we are making the right decision and not just getting excited and carried away!

I agree with all of the reasons mentioned!


----------



## kiki04

For me, it is to complete our family, to fill a void, and to have yet one more reason to connect and have all that fun baby stuff like those first giggles and new baby smell and the breastfeeding and oh I could go on and on and on and on... its just something I have to do :cloud9:


----------



## SugarBeth

We have one baby and love her so much, she's made such huge changes in our lives. We want to keep adding to our family until it feels "complete."


----------



## mom2pne

I want a baby because I have so much more love to give. 

Honestly, after I had Lennox I thought I was done until I saw a :bfp: on March 2nd. Sadly, I lost that baby. It was my 3rd loss. My 2nd in less than 3 years. 

I also want one more try for a girl and I don't want my loss to be my last pregnancy. Sometimes, I wish my oh would understand that because then maybe we'd be trying sooner. He doesn't get it that as I get older and older that I may have more losses (I hope not) before we have our baby. 

I also would love to have twins again and the only way to do that is to try for another.

Maybe it is also because I don't want to get older and when I have lo's running around it makes me feel young and with my oldest turning 18 in April and going off to college in Fall next year you can only imagine how old I'm feeling atm. Especially with my birthday coming up on the 25th when I will be 38.


----------



## MarineAngel

Like others have said it's not a feeling I can easily put into words, it's something I just _know_ I was meant to do. I'm such a loving and caring person and I want to do more than I currently can with my love. 

Me and DH have been together for almost 6 years, we know each other so well and on a level I never thought I'd love someone other than my sisters. DH is so good with kids, even if he's a complete stranger to newborns, that I know he'll be a great father. 

DH says he wants a baby because I'm the only one for him and he wants to share our love with children. We want to watch them grow up and go through their stormy teenage years, to get older and find a love like we have, to get married and do what they want with their lives. We just want them to be happy.


----------



## snowflake1989

I have had a longing for a baby since I had my m/c in June :cry: I don't wanna replace the baby I lost but I want to fill the gap in my heart :flower:

Plus, my hubby wants one and I think were both responsible enough for a baby. However, we are waiting due to financial constraints


----------

